# Paula asked for me to update ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

For all of Paula's dear friends ...

Paula just called me a few minutes ago. Of course, she and Lorin are totally devastated. She asked for me to let you know she appreciates so much all of your messages. She has not been well enough emotionally to read any of them yet ... but, she will. She will try and post tomorrow. She loves and appreciates all of you.

I did ask her if it was okay to tell you what happened. I won't go into detail ... but, Matilda passed from congestive heart failure. For any of us who have fluff babies who have had or are experiencing this now ... there is often no warning that a heart attack will occur. Lorin and Paula took Matilda to the ER when they saw she had difficulty breathing. She was in ICU and the doctors said she had to be there overnight and possibly longer. Sadly, Paula received a call in the middle of the night that Matilda had passed. 

Paula is asking everyone to please pray for her, Lorin, and Maddie. I told her prayers are being said around the clock and that she is very, very loved by all of us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel so sad. It is so difficult and Matilda was so loved by Lorin and Paula. I would be devastated as well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you Marie for updating us. I can't get Paula and Lorin off my mind. I have been so worried about her, about both of them and little Maddie too. I can imagine the grief and horrible sense of loss they are going through right now. I will continue to pray for them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, thank you for letting us know a bit of what is happening. My heart is broken for sweet Paula & Lorin---and it must be even more devastating that she was not there when it happened, although there would have been absolutely nothing one could do to prevent such a tragedy. I know Paula would have wished it otherwise and we, for her. So much of life is out of our hands!
Sending loving prayers & heartfelt hugs from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know what happened. I am so sad, and well, in disbelief. Our precious Matilda is gone. Paula and Lorin have way more than their share of heartache. Sigh.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> For all of Paula's dear friends ...
> 
> Paula just called me a few minutes ago. Of course, she and Lorin are totally devastated. She asked for me to let you know she appreciates so much all of your messages. She has not been well enough emotionally to read any of them yet ... but, she will. She will try and post tomorrow. She loves and appreciates all of you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Marie; just so sad....when it is sudden, it is harder. We always expect they will get better, and come home.. I remember going to pick up Eva's ashes and I just stared at her little urn and just cried and cried. I just did not want to believe she was gone and so quick, too. A couple of days before, she was playing and was the picture of health..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, thank you so much for the update. This is just so heartbreaking and so sudden. Please let Paula know that I am sending prayers and positive thoughts for her, Lorin, and Maddie. I just can't imagine what she must be going through. Just devastating.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you Marie for letting us know. Paula, Lorin and Maddie are all in my prayers. Not to mention my heart.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you Marie, for the update.
It is a relief to know that you have spoken with Paula . I know that she is totally devastated. It somehow helps me (a little) to know that she reached out to you. 

Paula, when you come back and read this...
Please know that you and Lorin and Maddie have been and will continue to be in our hearts and prayers :wub:
and that sweet sweet Matilda will always be a part of our SM family and our sweet memories of her will live on in each of us here. 
We are so so sorry.
We love you!
Big hugs
XOXOXO


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi hon, so glad you spoke with Paula. 
Life sucks right now, for all of us. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for your update. Paula and Lorin are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, Marie, for passing on the information from Paula and letting Paula and Lorin know how much this community is grieving with her and sending prayers and healing thoughts. It's so hard to imagine. I know how distressed they must have been to leave her thinking she would be okay and then get a phone call like that. :smcry: She was right where she could get help so I'm sure there was nothing anyone could do. It's just so sad. We're here for Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you, Marie. Prayers are being sent every second by all the People who love Paula, Lorin and sweet Maddie. We will love and grieve Matilda forever.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Marie, thank you for the update. It is so sad that her cherished baby was taken so suddenly. We all have to remember to cherish them and love them while they are in our lives. Paula, we are hugging you from afar and know you will find strength and comfort knowing you gave her the best life ever.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I spoke to Marie. I want you to know I are thinking about you, Lorin and Maddie; and I just wish I could take the pain from you. You know you did everything right, and you gave Matilda the best life imaginable. You and Matilda are in my heart.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes Paula. Walter's correct when he said you did everything right. Please don't second guess yourself with "oh, I should have never left." Or, anything like that. I believe Maltilda wanted it how it happened. I've done it myself, it's useless. Please Paula, be kind to yourself. I wish you peace. I love you. I'm so sorry. 
Xoxoxoxox

This is the second time I spelled Matilda wrong. I think it's kind of cute. 
MALTILDA


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, thank you for the update.

Sometimes there is simply nothing we can do except let go. It's never easy to know it's time for another angel in heaven, but we have to take comfort in the fact that we loved them with our whole beings every minute of their lives.

Paula and Lorin, you loved her completely and she knew that.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this Marie. I've been so worried about her. I was going to call you today, but got busy at work. Xoxoxo


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sad. We lost our first Maltese ( little boy named Tinker ) to Congestive heart failure. Brings back lots of memories. We will be praying for Matilda, Mattie, Paula and Lorin. Can not get it out of my mind. How hard must it be for you. Hugs from us and Belle and Petey.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie - thanks for sharing and for letting her know how SM has rallied around her. I know you will well remember when Tilly passed. I got her to the Vets and 15 minutes later she was gone. She had been playing and was normal the night before. An artery in her heart burst - just like that. I was staring into her eyes and watched her soul leave her body. She tried so hard to stay with me. I was in total shock and couldn't stop crying. Took off a week from work before I could get it together, so I completely understand Paula not being emotionally ready to post.

Continuing prayers for my dear friend.

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M...............many of us have been waiting to hear what happened:Waiting:

A...............and what we heard is scary:forgive me:

T...............that is the nightmare we never want to experience:no2:

I................I can only imagine the despair:crying 2:

L................life is not the same for them:blink::eek2_gelb2:

D...............doing all we can to give them comfort and :smhelp:

A...............and we pray rayer: that time will heal this terrible pain




:sorry::smcry:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for the update on Matilda and I will continue to offer up my prayers for Paula, Lorin and family. We lost our precious Angel (14 1/2) to CHF but knew what she had and it was devastating (9 years ago) to have to let her go.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to read this. Matilda is one of the originals on this forum. She will be dearly missed. Paula, when you are able to read these, know that I love you and am thinking of you, holding you and Lorin close to my heart.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for the update Marie. I've been so worried about our precious Paula, and wanting to call, but not wanting to intrude when I know she's so distraught. Prayers going out at all times of the day.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I cannot stop thinking about it.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

_I have no idea where my post went, but I will try again. 
_

paula, my dear paula, I know you are heartbroken, and there is nothing I could ever say that will make it better. 
but please, please take good care of yourself and try to remember all the fabulous and loving years, days, months, minutes and seconds you had with your sweet little girl. all the kissing, the snuggling, playing with the ball, out and about. watching her sleep and simply just being together. 
she will be playing in rainbowland and telling the others what a wonderful and loving home she had with you. thank you for being there for her, always. 
may matilda rest in peace <3 precious baby. 
and I wish you peace for the coming time too. all my love paula, from my heart.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All I can imagine is a small leopard tennis ball...sitting...all alone...and it makes me cry.

Matilda was a special girl and was loved very much. It's so hard that all of us are losing our sweet maltese like this. It seems like one at a time, they're leaving us, it's almost too hard to bear.

Paula, just know I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

My heartfelt sympathies to Paula and her husband.
In a perfect world they would live far longer with us.
May happy memories of Matilda bring you peace before too long.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

]Thanks for the update Marie. I am so sorry. Matilda was one special little girl and I can only imagine what Paula and Lorin are gong through.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just coming back to once again say how much you're on my mind, dear Paula. Love you. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't believe these sad news. Sweet Matilda will be very much missed. Keeping Paula, Lorin, and little Maddie in my prayers. Sending you love and hugs dear Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart is broken reading this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, thank you so very much for keeping us updated. I've thought so much about Paula and her Matilda. My heart is broken for her. They are both very special to me. I love Matilda from years on here and seeing her pictures and Paula's posts. Too many of the pups that I remember so well from SM are leaving us. I like to picture the rainbow bridge with a little army of white dogs playing. 
Paula is one of the sweetest and kindest people I know. I will always have a special place in my heart for her and Matilda. 
She is in my thoughts and continuing prayers. :heart:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness. Just reading this heartbreaking news!! Deeply sorry Paula. Meeting them at nationals was truly a pleasure. You are in my thoughts and prayers as you grieve for Matilda. It's so hard to lose her


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

How awful that you had to leave her.. you undoubtedly did the right thing - all that you could. I'll never forget how I felt getting that phone call that Lisa had passed... it is so heartbreaking. I'm so sorry you couldn't be with Matilda when she passed, but I have read animals don't want to let go with you there.. and it was time for her to go. Prayers to you and Lorin during this horrible time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Marie, all have said such touching words and expressed my thoughts, sometimes I'm lost for words. But know I'm thinking of you and sharing everyone's sorrow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this..I know how hard it is with CHF.. It's better that she passed at the hospital.. it's an awful thing to see.
Rylee passed in our arms and it was so awful,he struggled for each breath and the few minutes in his passing ,I don't want to describe but I never want to go through that again.. Sending them to the bridge is more peaceful than heart failure.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm so so sorry to be reading this. My heart just sank to my stomach. My prayers go out to all involved. I can't begin to image what they are going through as I've never been through it. Hopefully they will gain some comfort knowing how many people in the SM community care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

